# Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW



## di_mario (26. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist es eigentlich möglich, in Bayern den Kurs zur Fischereiprüfung zu machen und die Prüfungen dann in NRW abzulegen? Natürlich würde ich mein ersten Wohnsitz für eine Zeit nach NRW verlegen.
Gibt es dann Probleme wenn ich den Schein in Bayern umschreiben lasse? Hintergrund ist natürlich die Wartezeit (1x jährliche Prüfung).

Oder muss mann den ganzen Kurs in NRW neu machen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*

Egal nun ob es geht:

Was gewinnst du denn damit? #c

Die Kurse in Bayern fangen Okt/Nov. erst an, da die Prüfung anfangs März dann ist ...

wenn der Kurs in Bayern dann beendet ist, machst du die Prüfung in NRW ;+

Den Schein aus NRW mußt du dir dann in Bayern umschreiben bzw. anerkennen lassen .. bis dann die Seen in Bayern wieder eisfrei sind bzw. die Saison an den meisten Gewässern in Bayern für Gastangler frei gegeben ist, ist auch schon der Prüfungstermin.
Du gewinnst dir ein paar wenige Wochen nur, wenn überhaupt !!


----------



## yummi (29. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*

Es geht.

Das liegt ganz einfach an dem Grund, dass man in NRW überhaupt keinen Lehrgang braucht. Man meldet sich zur Prüfung an und macht die dann. Fertig.

Achte nur bei der Verlegung deines Wohnsitzes, dass der Wohnsitz in der Gemeinde liegt in der du die Prüfung machen willst. Dann hast du weniger Rennerei mit Anträgen.

Also, wenn du in D´dorf machen willst, dann such dir auch dort ne Wohnung.

Für mich ist diese Frage schon wieder ein Zeichen dafür, in was für einem Land wir leben. Unfassbar, dass ein Bundesbürger umziehen muss um seine Prüfung früher und unter anderen Vorraussetzungen machen zu können.

Naja, es ist halt wieder die Tatsache, dass es Ländersache ist. Genau wie Einkaufen, Rauchen, Kneipe usw usw. Also immer schön informieren, bevor man sich in DEUTSCHLAND auf Reise gegibt. 

Aber egal, aufregen lohnt nicht. Rauchen tue ich nicht, Einkaufen darf ich auch rund um die Uhr (NRW) und meine Angelprüfung habe ich vor langer Zeit in NRW gemacht mit Wohnsitz in NRW. |wavey:


----------



## Locke4865 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*

Die Frage ist nur: 
Erkennen die Bayern den NRW-Schein an?
Da dort die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang möglich zu seien scheint.
dazu würd ich mich vorher schon erkundigen beim Amt.


----------



## DerAngler93 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*

Also ich habe mit meinem Schein aus NRW in BAyeern geangelt.

Aber vestehe ich das richtig? Du willst in Bayern einen Kurs besuchen und in NRW die Prüfung machen? Also wir hier haben doch ganz andere Fragen usw als ihr


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*

es geht nicht um das angeln sondern um den Hauptwohnsitz, nur in dem Bundesland kan man dan auch den Schein machen.


----------



## yummi (29. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*

Deshalb muss er ja den Wohnsitz nach NRW verlegen für die Prüfung. Wenn die Prüfung bestanden ist, wird der Schein auch in den anderen Bundesländern anerkannt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*



yummi schrieb:


> Deshalb muss er ja den Wohnsitz nach NRW verlegen für die Prüfung. Wenn die Prüfung bestanden ist, wird der Schein auch in den anderen Bundesländern anerkannt.


 
Nein ...das ist falsch bzw. ein Irrtum:

nur wenn er in Bayern anerkannt wird; anerkannt wird er nur, wenn er dem bayr. Standart entspricht.

Man muss hier differenzieren:
Angeln kann man in Bayern mit jedem Fischereischein jedes Bundeslandes, aber nur als Gast ... wenn der Wohnsitz aber in Bayern ist, verliert die Prüfung eines anderen Bundeslandes ihre rechtl. Wirkung erst einmal und die Prüfung muss neu in Bayern anerkannt werden. Erst dann gibt es den bayr. Fischereischein.

Erkundige dich erst einmal bei deiner Gemeinde, ob die Prüfung NRW anerkannt wird !!


----------



## Jens84 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*

Also zu NRW kann ich leider nix sagen, aber wir hatten einen ähnlichen Fall zw. Bayern und Thüringen.

Ein Freund und ich (Wohnsitz in Bayern) haben ca. 1999 beide einen Kurs in Bayern belegt und sind auch in Bayern zur Prüfung angetreten.

Leider hatte er nicht bestanden, bekam aber gesagt, dass in Thüringen 4 Wochen später ebenfalls nochmal eine Prüfung stattfindet. Thüringen befindet sich von uns quasi in Sichtweite. Den Wohnsitz musste er damals auch nicht verlegen. Wäre ja auch doof mit 15 Jahren|kopfkrat

Also er nach Thüringen und dort die Prüfung geschrieben und bestanden. 

Ist dann mit seinem Prüfungszeugnis auf das Amt in Bayern und hat jetzt den gleichen, in Bayern ausgestellten, Fischereischein wie ich.

Da ging das ohne Probleme.

Vielleicht hilfts

MfG Jens


----------



## antonio (30. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Also zu NRW kann ich leider nix sagen, aber wir hatten einen ähnlichen Fall zw. Bayern und Thüringen.
> 
> Ein Freund und ich (Wohnsitz in Bayern) haben ca. 1999 beide einen Kurs in Bayern belegt und sind auch in Bayern zur Prüfung angetreten.
> 
> ...



die zeiten sind lange vorbei.
in thüringen mußt du jetzt sogar den lehrgang und die prüfung in dem landkreis machen wo dein wohnsitz ist.
willst du in nem anderen landkreis machen brauchst du ne extra genehmigung von der fischereibehörde.
in einem anderen bl machen geht nicht mehr.
jetzt zu bayern. bayern erkennt beim umschreiben nicht alle scheine anderer bl an.
wenn in nrw kein lehrang gefordert ist wirst du mit dem umschreiben in bayern probleme kriegen.
bayern erkenn nur die scheine an , dei de bayrischen standard bei der erlangung entsprechen, thüringen ebenso.
du könntest theoretisch deinen schein in thüringen machen ,denn der wrd in bayern anerkannt/getauscht.

antonio


----------



## ohneLizenz (30. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein ...das ist falsch bzw. ein Irrtum:
> 
> *nur wenn er in Bayern anerkannt wird; anerkannt wird er nur, wenn er dem bayr. Standart entspricht.*
> 
> ...


 


antonio schrieb:


> ...  bayern erkennt beim umschreiben nicht alle scheine anderer bl an.
> wenn in nrw kein lehrang gefordert ist wirst du mit dem umschreiben in bayern probleme kriegen.
> *bayern erkenn nur die scheine an , dei de bayrischen standard bei der erlangung entsprechen*, thüringen ebenso.
> du könntest theoretisch deinen schein in thüringen machen ,denn der wrd in bayern anerkannt/getauscht.
> ...


 
alles schon mal gesagt

werden denn schon mal geschriebene beiträge nicht gelesen weil alles wiederholt als neue gedanken gesagt wird ?


----------



## yummi (30. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*

Steht das auch irgendwo geschrieben? Ich habe in der Landesfischereiverordnung von Bayern nur folgendes gefunden..


"[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial](2) Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins werden der nach dem Fischereigesetz für Bayern vorgeschriebenen Fischerprüfung die in anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland *nach den dortigen Rechtsvorschriften abgelegten Fischerprüfungen gleichgestellt, sofern die erfolgreiche Prüfungsteilnahme urkundlich nachgewiesen ist*. 2Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins auf Grund einer Fischerprüfung nach Satz 1 setzt voraus, daß der Antragsteller zum Zeitpunkt der Ablegung der Prüfung seine Hauptwohnung nicht in Bayern hatte *oder* die Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang entsprechend den Vorschriften des §5 Abs. 1 nachweist. 3Gleichgestellt wird ferner die von den US Streitkräften in Deutschland für Mitglieder dieser Streitkräfte durchgeführte Fischerprüfung."


Ich sehe da kein problem bei der Anerkennung, da NRW Prüfungsurkunden ausstellt. Somit urkundlich nachgewiesen.

Berichtigt mich, falls ich falsch liege. So steht es im Gesetz und ich habe nichts anderslautendes darin gefunden. 


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*



yummi schrieb:


> Steht das auch irgendwo geschrieben? Ich habe in der Landesfischereiverordnung von Bayern nur folgendes gefunden..
> 
> 
> "[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial](2) Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins werden der nach dem Fischereigesetz für Bayern vorgeschriebenen Fischerprüfung die in anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland *nach den dortigen Rechtsvorschriften abgelegten Fischerprüfungen gleichgestellt, sofern die erfolgreiche Prüfungsteilnahme urkundlich nachgewiesen ist*. 2Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins auf Grund einer Fischerprüfung nach Satz 1 setzt voraus, daß der Antragsteller zum Zeitpunkt der Ablegung der Prüfung seine Hauptwohnung nicht in Bayern hatte *oder* die Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang entsprechend den Vorschriften des §5 Abs. 1 nachweist. 3Gleichgestellt wird ferner die von den US Streitkräften in Deutschland für Mitglieder dieser Streitkräfte durchgeführte Fischerprüfung."[/FONT]
> ...


 
Du zitierts zwar die veraltete Ausgabe; die derzeitige Neufassung ändert aber sinngemäß nichts, d.h. die Prüfungen müßten anerkannt werden.

*§ 2*
*Gleichstellung anderer Fischereischeine und Fischerprüfungen*

*(1) 1 In anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellte Fischereischeine gelten auch in Bayern, soweit die Inhaber zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins ihre Hauptwohnung (Art. 16 Abs. 2 Meldegesetz) nicht in Bayern hatten. 2 Nimmt der Inhaber eines Fischereischeins nach Satz 1 seine Hauptwohnung in Bayern, gilt der Fischereischein hier längstens bis zum Ablauf seiner Geltungsdauer.*

*(2) 1 Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins werden der bayerischen Fischerprüfung die nach dem Recht anderer Länder der Bundesrepublik Deutschland abgelegten Fischerprüfungen gleichgestellt, sofern der Antragsteller bei Ablegung der Prüfung seine Hauptwohnung nicht in Bayern hatte. 2 *

*Gleichgestellt werden auch*


<LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: -0.5em">die von den US-Streitkräften in Deutschland durchgeführte Fischerprüfung​
sonstige von der Prüfungsbehörde (§ 3 Abs. 2 Satz 3) als gleichwertig anerkannte inländische Prüfungen auf dem Gebiet der Fischerei.​


----------



## yummi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kurs in Bayern, Prüfung in NRW*

Oh, darauf hatte ich nicht geachtet. Sorry. 

Somit steht dann aber fest, dass er/sie keine Probleme bei der Anerkennung in Bayern bekommen wird, wenn der Wohnsitz für die Prüfung nach NRW verlegt wird.


----------

